# Scooter :(



## Pipp (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll edit this post later. 

:sad:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry love...

Z


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 1, 2008)

I got up early so I could check on Scooter before I went to work....I am so so sorry. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2008)

I can comprehend this. I am so sorry. I am here if you need to talk.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh no what sad.. sad news...i'm so sorry to hear about Scooter 

Binky free little one

~Cheryl


----------



## JimD (Aug 1, 2008)

i'm so sorry.

will keep you in our thoughts and prayes.

ray::rainbow:





:sigh:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Scooter. RIP little one. :rainbow:


----------



## Becca (Aug 1, 2008)

Binky Free Scooter baby 

*Becca*


----------



## pamnock (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry 

Pam


----------



## pla725 (Aug 1, 2008)

At least you gave him a chance that other rabbits in the shelter didn't have. Accidents happen. I'm sorry for the loss.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Scooter.... He was a beautiful little bunny... 

Binky free little guy 

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

I'm thinking of you Sas,

Jen xx


----------



## Alexah (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace, Scooter.


----------



## ZoohCorner (Aug 1, 2008)

Pipp,

I sent you an email from last night...I hope you got it. Kevin and I are heartbroken and so sorry.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Pipp. Binky free Scooter.

My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped running today.

:sad:


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 1, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave Scooter a home and a place in your heart. no one could do better than that. He looked so much like my Wilbur and seemed like a little character. It makes me sad you couldn't have more time with him.

Ann


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 1, 2008)

Hugs to you, Sas. I'm so sorry that you have to go through that pain again.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh no! I am so, so sorry. I was watching the other posts about you getting him and then him getting sick, and I was hoping and praying he'd be OK.

You have my number if you need to talk.

God Bless, Scooter. You and Dill can create havoc at The Bridge together.

Jan


----------



## ZoohCorner (Aug 1, 2008)

You have many kind friends here, Pipp... it's good to see their support and affection for you.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 1, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry.

Binky free, little one.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 1, 2008)

They are all special in their unique ways. Much love to you and yours. I'm so sorry and sad to hear this.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 1, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Dave


----------



## Haley (Aug 1, 2008)

This is so tragic. Im at a loss for words. :bigtears:

Rest in peace Scooter :bunnyangel:


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 1, 2008)

Echoing the thoughts of everyone else...I'm so very sorry for your loss Sas. Scooter was a such beautiful little guy. 
:sad:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss....you gave Scooter what we all crave....unconditional love and wonderful care, to the best of your ability....please don't be hard on yourself...(I read your infirmary post). Take care, and know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.

Binky-free at the Bridge, Scooter, and watch over your Momma!:rainbow:


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 1, 2008)

"If love could build a stairway and memories a lane

I'd climb right up to heaven and bring you back again ...." :bigtears::angel:

Binky free little Scooter!


----------



## trailsend (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh no I am so very sorry. :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 1, 2008)

:bigtears:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 2, 2008)

Sas,I am so very sorry.:bigtears: 

I know one of the hardest things is to blame ourselves and our actions. Don't blame yourself. You did all you could do. It's so difficult to know what is right, especially when you are not positive of what is going on medically. It's just so unfair when we do all we can for the little guys.

RIP Scooter, it wasn't your time:rainbow:


----------



## myheart (Aug 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your new baby. I have no words to say how bad I feel for you. 

So many things to think about when an injury happens, no matter how minor they may seem. It is difficult to keep one's head and thoughts on track and clear to think of every possibility. You are not alone in your pain, many of us have been in the similar situations. My heart aches for the times I didn't go to vet with an animal and I should have. You tried. You are a great bunny-mom. Scooter could not have asked for a better mom than you. You must believe that in your heart as difficult as it might be.

Prayers and hugs to you. ray:I wish I could do more for you to ease your pain.

myheart


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 2, 2008)

Sas, I am so sorry =[

I was so hoping that little Scoots would be alright. But you finally gave him that loving home he deserved, and it's like his final wish was granted and he was set.

RIP Scooter =[


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pipp - I sent you the PM Thursday, but this was the first chance on my vaca to see the Rainbow Bridge post of Scoots..

You loved him like no other and we all know you went that extra mile for him, we all did. He was collectively loved and adored by many of us and he knew this and showed you by following you around like a puppy, showed Alex andKevinby letting them hold him so close and showed me by not biting me as much after a few hours (lol)..

Binky free Scoots - where your now healthy and not upset anymore. You will be missed and grieved for by many of us back here - on the otherside of the bridge.

:bigtears:


----------



## FallingStar (Aug 4, 2008)

Pipp-

I'm so sorry for your loss of Scooter. He was such a handsome little guy. :cry4:

:rainbow:Binky Free Scooter Boy. ink iris:


----------



## osprey (Aug 4, 2008)

Binky free, Scooter, and hugs to you sas. What an unexpected and sad ending to this saga of international bunny rescue. He really touched the lives of many people who never met him. Bunnies can be such fragile little things, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fancy355 (Aug 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was so lucky to have you there for him. 

Binky Free Scooter :rainbow:ink iris:


----------

